# 5D Mark IV Focus Screens



## Ozarker (Oct 21, 2016)

I've read that the 5D mark III does not accept or Canon does not support a focus screen. 

I'm hoping Canon will offer screens for the 5D Mark IV.

Anyone else hoping for this? I'm not sure what is involved or whether canon or a 3rd party will create these for the Mark IV.

Any ideas?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 21, 2016)

The focus screen in the 5DIV is fixed, not considered (by Canon) to be user replaceable. Canon won't make one, nor will there be firmware support for the effect of a different screen on viewfinder metering.

That was the same for the MkIII and the 5Ds/R, but there are 3rd party screens available (e.g. focusingscreen.com), and you can DIY the replacement although it's not as simple as popping the screen out and in. I expect the companies that make these screens will have one for the MkIV pretty soon. Often, they only make the -S version (not the grid, crop lines, etc.), but that's probably the one you want anyway.


----------



## NancyP (Oct 21, 2016)

That's the beauty of the 6D. I have manual focus lenses, and swapped the standard screen for the fine screen - very helpful.


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 21, 2016)

NancyP said:


> That's the beauty of the 6D. I have manual focus lenses, and swapped the standard screen for the fine screen - very helpful.



This singlehandedly prevents me from ever buying an MF lens for my 5D3 (unless it's for dedicated liveview landscape work like an ultra-wide).

I'd love to try some of the great MF 135mm f/2 lenses or zany third party toy-lenses out there, but that will never happen if Canon continues to lock out purchasers of $3500 cameras from having focusing screen options. No way I'm 'mechanically jailbreaking' my rig through a third party.

And the fact the 6D *has* this functionality is outright BS. C'mon.

#butthurt #stillmadaboutnospotmeteringatanyafpointaswell

- A


----------



## meywd (Oct 21, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> NancyP said:
> 
> 
> > That's the beauty of the 6D. I have manual focus lenses, and swapped the standard screen for the fine screen - very helpful.
> ...



+1 Why not add it to the 5D series


----------



## jolyonralph (Oct 21, 2016)

>This singlehandedly prevents me from ever buying an MF lens for my 5D3 (unless it's for dedicated liveview landscape work like an ultra-wide).

Indeed, what commercial idiocy from Canon for not adding a feature that allows people to use third-party manual-focus lenses instead of their own expensive autofocus lenses


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 21, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> And the fact the 6D *has* this functionality is outright BS. C'mon.



It 'made sense' up until the 7DII. Prior to that model, only the 1D X had both a transmissive LCD (which the 6D lacks) and user replaceble focus screens. But given that the 7DII has the capability (as does the 1D X II), and the 5DIV lacks it, that's pure product differentiation outright BS.


----------



## dsnook (Oct 22, 2016)

I've thought about getting one of the 3rd party screens for my 5dIII. Does anyone have experience with the split image screens such as the Ec-L type? I've read that the S type will darken the viewfinder and may slightly alter the metering. Do the other screen types do the same thing? Do the focusing screens have the same effect on different camera models?

I like to shoot handheld with my TS-E lenses (I know this isn't normal) but my keeper rate isn't where I want it on the focus. I'm worried that with a different screen the F4 and F3.5 lenses may make my viewfinder too dark to use when shooting indoors.


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 22, 2016)

jolyonralph said:


> >This singlehandedly prevents me from ever buying an MF lens for my 5D3 (unless it's for dedicated liveview landscape work like an ultra-wide).
> 
> Indeed, what commercial idiocy from Canon for not adding a feature that allows people to use third-party manual-focus lenses instead of their own expensive autofocus lenses



Then why give this functionality to a lower-tier product like the 6D?

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 22, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > And the fact the 6D *has* this functionality is outright BS. C'mon.
> ...



You rarely side on the side of butthurtness. Thank you for showing a soft side, Neuro. #ineverknew

- A


----------



## niels123 (Oct 22, 2016)

dsnook said:


> I've thought about getting one of the 3rd party screens for my 5dIII. Does anyone have experience with the split image screens such as the Ec-L type? I've read that the S type will darken the viewfinder and may slightly alter the metering. Do the other screen types do the same thing? Do the focusing screens have the same effect on different camera models?
> 
> I like to shoot handheld with my TS-E lenses (I know this isn't normal) but my keeper rate isn't where I want it on the focus. I'm worried that with a different screen the F4 and F3.5 lenses may make my viewfinder too dark to use when shooting indoors.



I have the 5D III and the S-type from focussing.com. My eyes are still fine (I'm only in my 30s). I do notice with my 16-35 f/4 that the screen gets darker, but it gets only noticably more difficult in very dark settings (like iso3200 f/4 1/20s) so I wouldn't worry about it, especially with 2.8 and faster lenses.

Another thing I can highly recommend is the Nikon DK-17M. I got one of these: click. The optics are crap, but the plastic adapter accepts the Nikon DK-17M, which slightly magnifies the viewfinder. You'll have a bit more trouble seeing the outer edges of the frame but it makes manual focus much easier compared to not having the magnifier.


----------



## Eldar (Oct 22, 2016)

This has been and still is one of my main issues with the 5D series. If I could have had a supported S-screen for a 5DSR or 5DIV, I would have bought an extra body for my Zeiss glass today.

I am able to install a custom made S-screen in my 5DSR, made by www.focusingscreens.com. However, since it is not supported, I cannot go to Canon and ask them to adjust the mechanics to get accurate visual focus. 

My problem with my current 5DSR is that I had an issue with AF accuracy with my 35 f1.4L II and delivered both to CPS (I did not know if it was the camera or the lens that created the problem). They did a mechanical change to the 5DSR, which fixed the AF problem, but the visual focus got an offset, which makes it impossible to manually focus through the viewfinder and, since it is not supported by Canon, I cannot go back and ask them to correct this for the S-Screen.

Damn irritating!


----------



## jolyonralph (Oct 22, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> Then why give this functionality to a lower-tier product like the 6D?



Well, I have to admit until now I didn't know the 6D had this option. Maybe because the 6D is more of an enthusiast's camera (and enthusiasts are more likely to complain that they can't use third-party lenses) than the 5D series which are aimed primarily at "professional" users.

In any case, when I want to use manual focus lenses now I only do it on a mirrorless body.


----------



## Alex_M (Oct 22, 2016)

I'd say that they kept interchangable focusing screen option for 6D because, apparently, 6D was designed as the 5D Mark II crippled version. Canon 5D Mark II features interchangable focusing screen option.

https://www.learn.usa.canon.com/app/pdfs/quickguides/CDLC_FocusingScreens_QuickGuide.pdf





jolyonralph said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Then why give this functionality to a lower-tier product like the 6D?
> ...


----------



## dsnook (Oct 22, 2016)

niels123 said:


> I have the 5D III and the S-type from focussing.com. My eyes are still fine (I'm only in my 30s). I do notice with my 16-35 f/4 that the screen gets darker, but it gets only noticably more difficult in very dark settings (like iso3200 f/4 1/20s) so I wouldn't worry about it, especially with 2.8 and faster lenses.
> 
> Another thing I can highly recommend is the Nikon DK-17M. I got one of these: click. The optics are crap, but the plastic adapter accepts the Nikon DK-17M, which slightly magnifies the viewfinder. You'll have a bit more trouble seeing the outer edges of the frame but it makes manual focus much easier compared to not having the magnifier.



Thanks for your thoughts! I like the idea of the DK-17M. I didn't know anything like that was an option. That seems like a good thing to try even before trying to replace the focusing screen. 



Eldar said:


> since it is not supported by Canon, I cannot go back and ask them to correct this for the S-Screen.



Do you know if they will just refuse to work on anything related to the focusing screen, or does changing the screen mean that CPS won't touch the camera at all?


----------



## Zeidora (Oct 23, 2016)

I installed the S screen in my 5DsR from focusingscreen.com, no problems at all. It comes with some shims in case focus is off. While I agree that the post-5D2 focus screen situation is lamentable, there are workarounds.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Oct 29, 2016)

Zeidora said:


> I installed the S screen in my 5DsR from focusingscreen.com, no problems at all. It comes with some shims in case focus is off. While I agree that the post-5D2 focus screen situation is lamentable, there are workarounds.



The only problems is that different screens can affect the metering. The camera's meter is in the prism which is post screen. The 5D2 and 6D have options in the menu to adjust the meter in darker conditions according to which screen is fitted. The 5D3/5/SR don't have that menu option.


----------



## eli452 (Oct 30, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> ...
> but there are 3rd party screens available (e.g. focusingscreen.com), and you can DIY the replacement although it's not as simple as popping the screen out and in. ...


I got the Ec-B Focusing Screen from them for my 7D (also non user replaceable screen). They have very detailed replace manual and send tools for the job. It took me 10 minutes to replace, 7 to get over the initial fear, 1 to lay camera, tools and screen and 2 to do the job. easy (once you get over the fear of opening screws in the camera).


----------



## DaLiu (Aug 12, 2017)

Any idea of the type of focusing screen Canon 5d Mark IV use? I managed to scratch it a little bit (nothing important) and wondering if I could replace it?


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 12, 2017)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Zeidora said:
> 
> 
> > I installed the S screen in my 5DsR from focusingscreen.com, no problems at all. It comes with some shims in case focus is off. While I agree that the post-5D2 focus screen situation is lamentable, there are workarounds.
> ...


How about using +1/3 exposure compensation, or is it -1/3, anyway, whatever corrects the error. Not too hard to remember?


----------

